# Other Pets > Birds >  Not nearly enough threads about birds!  (warning, tons of pictures)

## Shadera

I know, it's a snake forum, but I'm also the crazy bird lady in my neighborhood.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Here's the flock:

Kizzy, cinnamon greencheek conure


Kiele, Maximilian's pionus


Dandy, lutino indian ringneck parakeet


Hijau, male solomon island eclectus


Nia, Guatemalan blue crowned mealy amazon


Peeps, lady gouldian finch


Patrick and Pearl, red factor mosaic canary pair


I'm also volunteer coordinator for a local raptor rescue and rehab.  I go on Fridays to care for the birds.  Here's a few of my favorite birds and pictures from my time there.



















And my best pal, Annie, who loves human interaction

----------


## STORMS

Nice collection of birds  :Good Job: 

I LOVE the owls!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Aaron Ward

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_003.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_004.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_002.jpg
here are some pics of my cockatoo

----------


## LadyOhh

LOVE THOSE PICS!  :Good Job: 

Thanks for sharing

----------


## dsirkle

That is a serious group of birds between what you own and what you are working with.

----------


## Shadera

> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_003.jpg
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_004.jpg
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...icture_002.jpg
> here are some pics of my cockatoo


Sweet little goffins.  I have a buddy with a couple, and if I were ever to go insane and want a too that'd be the one I'd want.  What's your kid's name?

----------


## littleindiangirl

Lord have mercy! I love hawks and falcons!  :Love:

----------


## stangs13

Sweet raptors! I can't wait until I have my own mews built so I can get my Falconier license!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaron Ward

> Sweet little goffins.  I have a buddy with a couple, and if I were ever to go insane and want a too that'd be the one I'd want.  What's your kid's name?


peaches

----------


## Shadera

I used to want to be a falconer before I started working at the rescue.  After seeing the things man has inadvertently and sometimes on purpose done to these wonderful creatures, I changed my mind about keeping one in a cage in my back yard and keeping it hungry so it would hunt for my amusement.  These birds are too precious to be in captivity if they're fit to fly, IMO.

----------


## stangs13

> I used to want to be a falconer before I started working at the rescue.  After seeing the things man has inadvertently and sometimes on purpose done to these wonderful creatures, I changed my mind about keeping one in a cage in my back yard and keeping it hungry so it would hunt for my amusement.  These birds are too precious to be in captivity if they're fit to fly, IMO.


I have never heard of someone starving there hawks/falcons to hunt? It just makes for sick birds! I don't know why anyone would want to.

----------


## kjhowland

I love the Owls.  Around my part of the country, we barely see them.  I love your finches too

----------


## halfwaynowhere

Annie is gorgeous! I adore hawks.

Nice collection you've got going there... I'd love to have birds, they have such big personalities! I just have a pretty severe allergy to them...

----------


## spk329

NICE Birds....Love the pictures....Here's mine

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Shadera

Wow.  Black palm toos?  Those two are yours?  Nice!  I got to meet a couple of those guys at the national aviary and they were pretty neat.

I also have some videos at www.youtube.com/kachinabetta.  Got a few of my pets, then some video taken at the rehab barn if anyone's interested.

----------


## Laooda

Awesome flock you have there Shaders!  They are all beautiful too!  I think that's the second Maximilian's Pionus I've ever seen...  I also love all the volunteer pics... give Annie a mouse for me!   :Very Happy: 

spk329  You must have your hands full with 2 Palms T's LOL!

----------


## spk329

Palms are no trouble at all. I breed Hyacinth Macaws in the past. That was work and NOISE and I'm talking LOUD NOISE......the Palms are a lot of fun   :Smile:  It's Balls and Palms now and it's all good  :Smile:

----------


## BallzOfSteel

hey shadera, glad to see you here!

the bird look great!

----------


## Shadera

w00t!  Hi Dan!  -waves-

----------


## nixer

all great looking birds!
my girlfriend has a blue front amazon and an orange winged amazon. she wants a macaw i told her about the noise.
i have to figure out nexting box details for her soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## filly77

wow amazing birds!! my faves were the hawks, canaries and hyacinths!! i love them  :Smile:

----------


## JKExotics

WOW Falcons and Owls! Very nice, I had a Panamaian Amazon for about 20 years (since childhood) and since then I have children of my own who I started off on African Greys. We have 2 (a pair of TAGs, different bloodlines) and ever since my daughter was born... Since then we had the unique pleasure of breeding 2 more into our collection. One of which my mother in law has and another we keep here (total of 3). They sure do keep us busy, but I must say it is our pleasure!

Here is a picture of my baby girl Juliet on my wife at roughly 6 months...

----------


## spottysnake

Thanks for the pictures, they're gorgeous. What is Annie?

----------


## blackcrystal22

Wow this is old..

I want a parrot again. I need a new best friend!  :Tears:

----------


## Shadera

> Thanks for the pictures, they're gorgeous. What is Annie?



Annie is an elderly red tail hawk.  She's nearly blind but pretty sweet for a hawk.
YouTube - Annie 7/18/08

----------


## spottysnake

Thanks! Gee I feel stupid, I need to get better at that for sure  :Wink:  WOW, she certainly accepts that petting in an unorthodox way for birds of prey! I wonder, does she actually *enjoy* it? was she putting her head like a parrot to solicit it? Did she have some kind of brain trauma that put her in that facility? sorry for all the questions, I'm such a skeptic  :Razz:

----------


## Shadera

She was found as a juvenile in someone's backyard wearing jesses.  She was never released because she was imprinted on people.  As far as she's concerned, she's one of us.  For the last 21+ years of her life, she's seen people every day working in close proximity.  She has no mental deficiencies that we're aware of, just enjoys people.  She's pretty chatty too if you heard the audio.  I like to get a conversation going with her.  LOL  She will put her head down to have the feathers ruffled, although she doesn't appear to enjoy it as much as the parrots do.

----------

